# Entertainment center



## sprucegum (Mar 21, 2021)

One more piece of the puzzle completed. Just one more room to finish and the house is done. I really cleaned out the shop on this. Some of the lumber has been kicking around for 10 years I used rock maple, red maple, yellow birch, and cherry. Also purchased 3 sheets of birch plywood. When I did the kitchen I purchased hardware in bulk quantity so I had enough left for this project. Didn't worry to much about defects they kinda blend with the curl, birdseye, blister, and spalt.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 21, 2021)

Already filled to the brim!

Very nice looking!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum (Mar 21, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> Already filled to the brim!
> 
> Very nice looking!


Book shelves have been done for a couple weeks so they got loaded quick. I just put the finishing touches on the center base cabinet this morning. Pretty much got all of the ugly wires hidden. It's still a rats nest of coax, speaker wire and power cord but you can't see much of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 21, 2021)

Your house is warm and inviting! Love the personal touch and all the wood! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 21, 2021)

sprucegum said:


> Pretty much got all of the ugly wires hidden. It's still a rats nest of coax, speaker wire and power cord but you can't see much of it.


You could get something like this to manage em into a neat looking bulk..
Amazon link


----------



## sprucegum (Mar 21, 2021)

Out of sight out of mind

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 21, 2021)

Holy spider webs batman!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## sprucegum (Mar 21, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> Holy spider webs batman!!


Power cords are the biggest offender. Everything else is cut to length. Weather station, surround sound, tv, dish box, and roof antenna All plugged in back there. At least we have a outlet directly behind the tv. I had the electrician put a 4 gang on a dedicated circuit when we were roughing in. Of course everything is plugged into one power strp with a surg protector.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 21, 2021)

Since you are running new, why not use a whole house surge protector in the breaker box? They take up one double breaker worth of room at the top of the box and no more worries for the washer, dryer, microwave, and oven digital circuitry either. The 220v appliance protection is what makes it better than just individual surge protectors.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------

